# Passap madness!



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh help! What have I got myself into? Finally picked up the Pinkie that I was given for free. It was actually given to our knitting club leader to sell a couple of years ago but she wasn't able to sell it and the owner didn't want it back... anyway, the pinkie has a deco patterning unit but with no cards or manual! I don't know what to do with it or even if it is attached to the machine correctly. It also has a 4 color changer which is preventing me from being able to put the locks on the machine. I just hope that we have attached it to the stand correctly! also it doesn't have the blue strippers, only 2 red and 3 black ones. It came with several pattern books and instruction manuals for both the pinkie and the duo80 but not much information on how to set it all up when it has had extra things added to it. Do I have to remove the color changer to get the locks on?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, the color changer has to come off to get the locks on. The changer goes on AFTER the locks.

There is so much you can do with it without having the deco unit installed. I have an extra deco with cards, punch and instructions but I'm too far away for you.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Yes, the color changer has to come off to get the locks on. The changer goes on AFTER the locks.
> 
> There is so much you can do with it without having the deco unit installed. I have an extra deco with cards, punch and instructions but I'm too far away for you.


Hi Chickkie, 
I managed to get the locks on. Apparently they go on from the left side. Would you know where I could get hold of the instructions for the deco?I have attached it to the machine but don't know if it is on correctly and of course I don't have any cards either. I have tried doing a google search but to no avail!


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

julie.n said:


> Oh help! What have I got myself into? Finally picked up the Pinkie that I was given for free. It was actually given to our knitting club leader to sell a couple of years ago but she wasn't able to sell it and the owner didn't want it back... anyway, the pinkie has a deco patterning unit but with no cards or manual! I don't know what to do with it or even if it is attached to the machine correctly. It also has a 4 color changer which is preventing me from being able to put the locks on the machine. I just hope that we have attached it to the stand correctly! also it doesn't have the blue strippers, only 2 red and 3 black ones. It came with several pattern books and instruction manuals for both the pinkie and the duo80 but not much information on how to set it all up when it has had extra things added to it. Do I have to remove the color changer to get the locks on?


You have the machine on the stand correctly when you lift one end and the legs come up off the floor! It's very solid engineering.

If it's like the Duo80, start by sliding the back lock on from the right hand side as you face the front of the machine. Make sure you locate the lock into the channels. Then do the same for the front lock. There is a sliding mechanism (probably on the front lock) that will keep the 2 locks together. I have never needed to remove the colour changer from my Duo 80 to move the locks on and off the machine.

The deco consists of 3 items - first is a rail which is attached to the front bed at the bottom. This holds the pattern reading unit which is where you put punch cards (I've found this to be the most fragile part, don't be tempted to leave it on when you're not using it - if you lean against it the plastic may crack). The third item is a 'turtle' which clicks onto the left hand side of the front lock.

Remember to buy gun oil (don't use anything with silicone in it, it will rot the plastic) as Passaps are very thirsty and yours will undoubtedly need oiling.

You will find some manuals here http://www.pinterest.com/vintageknitting/vintage-passap-knitting-machine-manuals/ and here http://machineknittingetc.com/passap/knitting-machines.html (but you probably already have them!) Technical writers don't waste time with extra words ..... every line is telling you something even if, like me, you don't digest it at first!

I taught myself to use a Duo80 by following the instructions in the Duo80 book (except for the slippers) and applied the graduations/short rows to making socks! And I think that if I can, you can too (although you might need to sit down and have a cup of coffee first).


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

Woops! - If it's like the Duo80, start by sliding the back lock on from the right hand side as you face the front of the machine. Make sure you locate the lock into the channels. Then do the same for the front lock. 

I mean the left hand side!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

polarchange said:


> Woops! - If it's like the Duo80, start by sliding the back lock on from the right hand side as you face the front of the machine. Make sure you locate the lock into the channels. Then do the same for the front lock.
> 
> I mean the left hand side!


I managed to get the locks on . they had to go on from the left side. I am now trying to work out how to thread the yarn into the color changer, again with no instructions


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Polarchange, I had a look at those two links. There was a book, "The Passap Duomatic Deco & Forma by Kathleen Kinder for Passap/Pfaff machine", on PinInterest but not to download. tried on ebay and couldn't find anything.
julie


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes Julie, I had to buy mine ... so far, I haven't found it to be of much help. BUT - if you've only just got started with a Pinkie, you won't need that today! If you're struggling to thread the machine, I think you'll be better off doing the basics to begin with. You will put yourself off trying to go too fast!

Metropolitan Machine Knitting in the UK are very likely to have a copy, nothing on their website shop but if you email them I'm sure they will find a copy for you for about £5 or £10. Metropolitan is where many machine knitters find bits and pieces - and people go there from all over the world to do their workshops and courses.

Thread the yarn masts and then thread the yarn through the little hole in the eyelet. You might find it easier to thread the eyelet using a bodkin or similar. Hang on to the end of the yarn! The eyelet is held in the 'jaws' which is the steel contraption on the top of the back lock. If you pull the front bit of it forward, you will see that it can hold the eyelet. Remember to drop the yarn between the beds so you don't get any tangles. I am not sure how that particular colour changer works ... usually you need to slam the lock into the colour changer for it to unload one eyelet and pick up the next.

Did you subscribe to Ravelry? If not, please do so - it's free. There is a Passap forum there. Then look for Ozlorna - she's the Passap guru in Oz, nice and very knowledgeable. She is also likely to know if there's a Pinkie expert near you! Polly


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe the following will help you......




There are other lessons that are also available here.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Join the following Yahoo Group site Passap Knits.......Then you can access their files that has manuals...patterns etc. that you can download for free..
This forum can also answer specific questions that you have regarding your 'Pinkie'.........
http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/PASSAPKnits/conversations/topics

Blue Strippers never came standard with the machine.....They are used when using thicker yarns......Getting harder to find..


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't think that the blue strippers came with the machine.
I remember buying them as extras when I had my E6000. It's very rare that they are seen on Ebay, and when they are, they fetch silly money. I am pretty sure that I still have some, I will have to have a search through all the boxes that I have with this and that in.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi polarchange, well I just woke up after a not so restful sleep to tackle the beast again. Thanks for all the information. As you say I need to take baby steps. If I can manage to work out the threading I will work through the instruction manual. Trouble is the colour changer isn't like anything I have used before and no instructions with it. (Sigh)


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

julie.n said:


> Hi polarchange, well I just woke up after a not so restful sleep to tackle the beast again. Thanks for all the information. As you say I need to take baby steps. If I can manage to work out the threading I will work through the instruction manual. Trouble is the colour changer isn't like anything I have used before and no instructions with it. (Sigh)


Didn't you look at the link that I gave you, this shows how to thread the Passaps up. 
I used to put the end of the color changer bobbins in my mouth and suck the yarn through them. Perhaps not a nice thing to do but there was only me touched the machine and the end of yarn could be trimmed off. And hey, it was so much quicker and easier then trying to thread it through.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Didn't you look at the link that I gave you, this shows how to thread the Passaps up.
> I used to put the end of the color changer bobbins in my mouth and suck the yarn through them. Perhaps not a nice thing to do but there was only me touched the machine and the end of yarn could be trimmed off. And hey, it was so much quicker and easier then trying to thread it through.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Susie, I have just woken up and checked my messages on my phone. I am going to have a look at the link as soon as I put my computer on.my problem is this machine has had so many adaptions to it that nothing looks quite as it should.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Susie, just checked out that link, but it doesn't help. That shows round bobbins that pop out. This one has got half open side and doesn't pop out. Can't work out how to thread it as there is nothing to hold the thread


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I am sorry to say but it looks like the bobbins are missing, they should click into those jaws. Take another look at the video that I sent you and you will see the bobbins when she removes one for threading. Perhaps you have them in a box and haven't realized what they are.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I am sorry to say but it looks like the bobbins are missing, they should click into those jaws. Take another look at the video that I sent you and you will see the bobbins when she removes one for threading. Perhaps you have them in a box and haven't realized what they are.


no there are no bobbins that I can see. Tried casting on but it won't catch on needles. It says that latches must be closed and I patiently did that one by one. I am sure there must be an easier way! I think I am going to give up on this machine and pass it onto someone else with more patience!


----------



## Sakar (Sep 3, 2011)

be sure to join the Passap Group on Yahoo. Once there print out the files and it will work you thru parts of the machine. I have a notebook that I refer to from that group. I have other books that I might be able to copy for you if you need a particular one. The pinky is fairly easy to work with, more manuel labor but will do lots of things the others won't. Does your Pinky have a motor also.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

julie.n said:


> no there are no bobbins that I can see. Tried casting on but it won't catch on needles. It says that latches must be closed and I patiently did that one by one. I am sure there must be an easier way! I think I am going to give up on this machine and pass it onto someone else with more patience!


What you are calling 'bobbins' are called 'feeding eyelets'......You cannot cast-on without one.....You cannot knit without one....
Your 'color changer' doesn't look to be set-up properly either....That white rectangular bar to the left of the color changer should butt up against the color changer......
You have been given good advice in the posts above as to where you can find the neccessary information for your machine.....I suggest you go to them.....


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Sakar said:


> be sure to join the Passap Group on Yahoo. Once there print out the files and it will work you thru parts of the machine. I have a notebook that I refer to from that group. I have other books that I might be able to copy for you if you need a particular one. The pinky is fairly easy to work with, more manuel labor but will do lots of things the others won't. Does your Pinky have a motor also.


Thank you Sakar, I have already joined that group on Yahoo and asked for some help, just going to check the messages now. Unfortunately the Pinkie didn't come with a motor.... would have been nice though.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Tallie9 said:


> What you are calling 'bobbins' are called 'feeding eyelets'......You cannot cast-on without one.....You cannot knit without one....
> Your 'color changer' doesn't look to be set-up properly either....That white rectangular bar to the left of the color changer should butt up against the color changer......
> You have been given good advice in the posts above as to where you can find the neccessary information for your machine.....I suggest you go to them.....


Thanks Tallie9, 
When you say that you can't cast on without the feeding eyelets, does that mean there should be one in the lock as well? If I am trying to knit with just one yarn then surely I don't need the color changer?
I have actually joined several different Passap groups and checked out the various links suggested, unfortunately most people in these groups live on the other side of the world and when I am asleep they are awake and vice versa! Some have been a great help in getting me up to this point with the Pinkie. But seems like I have hit a brick wall with these feeding eyelets!

Julie


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

julie.n said:


> Thanks Tallie9,
> When you say that you can't cast on without the feeding eyelets, does that mean there should be one in the lock as well? If I am trying to knit with just one yarn then surely I don't need the color changer?
> I have actually joined several different Passap groups and checked out the various links suggested, unfortunately most people in these groups live on the other side of the world and when I am asleep they are awake and vice versa! Some have been a great help in getting me up to this point with the Pinkie. But seems like I have hit a brick wall with these feeding eyelets!
> 
> Julie


The feeding eyelets for a Pinkie look like this:

Check through the stuff you already have in case you've already got an eyelet, otherwise buy one. You only need one to begin with, you can get more when you become more proficient. Yes, they are expensive - but they last a lifetime and still will have a resale value. I think many Passaps will have outlasted their original owners!

The Passap is known as the Rolls-Royce of knitting machines. Once it is up and running it will give decades of service. The enemy is damp and lack of good gun oil.

Ozlorna (on Ravelry) lives in Sydney so she is at least on the same continent as you. She said she does all her ribbing on a Passap then transfers it to a Japanese machine.

It is likely to take something like four or six months before you can produce your first garment. If you are a novice knitter then you should take the time we are asleep (!) to think about the things we have told you.

Even if one of us were to sit with you 24/7 for a month, we still probably couldn't turn you into an expert knitter. You will not be able to sit at any knitting machine and produce yards of patterned fabric within a day or two. A large part of machine knitting is not about sitting at the machine working it, it's about planning ... working out what yarns you have, how they work together, if you have enough, how many increases/decreases ... knitting swatches and washing them before you measure. And read. Read the machine knitting magazines, the tutorials, the books.

Knitting machines are for the tenacious who like a challenge and who refuse to be beaten. Machine knitters try to avoid buying every book, yet more machines, accessories they don't have time to use, more cones of yarn .....


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

polarchange said:


> The feeding eyelets for a Pinkie look like this:
> 
> Check through the stuff you already have in case you've already got an eyelet, otherwise buy one. You only need one to begin with, you can get more when you become more proficient. Yes, they are expensive - but they last a lifetime and still will have a resale value. I think many Passaps will have outlasted their original owners!
> 
> ...


Hi Polarchange, 
Yes you are right, I have a lot of reading to do, and that is what I am doing now. It was suggested to me that I should read the duo80 manual as my Pinkie is almost the same.
The eyelets I am going to check with someone tomorrow to see if he has some. 
It is a bit daunting to think it will take so long before I am making garments, but I can well believe it. I do have another knitting machine, a Brother 950i and that is so easy to use. I am only just getting back to machine knitting after about 12 yrs. I used to knit when the kids were little but I still regard myself as a novice though! lol.
Thank you so much for your help and encouragement.
Julie


----------



## annazygowski (Jan 2, 2013)

here is a link to both du0 80 and pinkie manuals
http://machineknittingetc.com/passap/knitting-machines.html

just click on the manual and it should start downloading (at least thats how it happens on my mac)
hope you sort out your eyelet/ bobbins soon


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Julie,
You need some feeding eyelets. For the later Duomatics they are round and about 2 inches long but the earlier machines had flattened rectangular shaped ones. There should be some with your machine. You thread the yarn through them and they either sit in the colour changer ready for use or in the jaws on the back lock ready to knit. If you don't have any, try ebay. Ebay UK have lots of Passap items listed. I have a spare Deco booklet, I think it would cost about £5 to send to Australia. Let me know if you are interested and I'll find out for you.
The best advice is to work your way through the instruction manual - don't worry too much about the extras to start with. Read each page carefully until you understand it fully then try it out on your machine. Passaps do look very complicated to start with but they knit such beautiful fabrics that it's worth taking your time to get to know your machine.
Hope this helps,
regards, Sue.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> Hi Julie,
> You need some feeding eyelets. For the later Duomatics they are round and about 2 inches long but the earlier machines had flattened rectangular shaped ones. There should be some with your machine. You thread the yarn through them and they either sit in the colour changer ready for use or in the jaws on the back lock ready to knit. If you don't have any, try ebay. Ebay UK have lots of Passap items listed. I have a spare Deco booklet, I think it would cost about £5 to send to Australia. Let me know if you are interested and I'll find out for you.
> The best advice is to work your way through the instruction manual - don't worry too much about the extras to start with. Read each page carefully until you understand it fully then try it out on your machine. Passaps do look very complicated to start with but they knit such beautiful fabrics that it's worth taking your time to get to know your machine.
> Hope this helps,
> regards, Sue.


Hi Sue, 
Yes I have worked out that I need the round eyelets for my changer. They are missing, also the blue strippers and the cards from the Deco unit.
I would be very interested in the DEco booklet. Is it the instruction manual? Please let me know how much it would cost and how I can get the money to you. Thanks so much
Julie


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

julie.n said:


> Hi Polarchange,
> Yes you are right, I have a lot of reading to do, and that is what I am doing now. It was suggested to me that I should read the duo80 manual as my Pinkie is almost the same.
> The eyelets I am going to check with someone tomorrow to see if he has some.
> It is a bit daunting to think it will take so long before I am making garments, but I can well believe it. I do have another knitting machine, a Brother 950i and that is so easy to use. I am only just getting back to machine knitting after about 12 yrs. I used to knit when the kids were little but I still regard myself as a novice though! lol.
> ...


I bought a 950i complete with ribber as my first machine and started learning from Diana Sullivan when I struggled with the manual. Of course, no one tells you not to wear knitwear ... I got caught up on the gatepegs and latches more often than I care to remember.

About a month later, I saw a Duo80 at a bargain price - complete with deco, motor and form computer. It came complete with loads of punch cards, a file with photocopies of possibly everything that has ever been in a magazine about Passaps and a pile of Passap Model books. By accident, I won a bid on ebay for a Duo80 ... thought I'd cancelled my bid ... was supposed to be fully serviced etc. NOT! the colour changer was broken and the needle beds full of small seeds. So money spent on a professional service but it absolutely purrs now. Add to that the 881 and ribber I was given, and a very basic chunky machine and all the accessories one simply must have - sigh - I need a bigger house!

I found the Passap much easier to use, perhaps because the manual is far better written - and of course, I didn't get caught up on gatepegs! On YouTube, there are some videos of Passap - BarbaraDeike - although she's using an E6000 she doesn't use the electronics so it will be worthwhile you watching those. My first Passap project was the glove thingy in the Duo80 manual, my second was socks for hubby (might as well learn to short-row, huh?). I still wear the sweater I knitted from the manual although my elbow has fallen out of one of the sleeves. I did try the motor, I found it quite alarming - it really slams into the colour changer and whips across very fast. I'll get back to trying the motor at a later date.

You will find the Passap much heavier to use than a Brother - Passaps also drink oil. I just went back to using a Brother and to start with, it felt like a toy - so light! The disadvantage with a Passap is that you can't see what you've knitted until it's quite long, so dropped stitches are a nightmare! Also, don't be tempted to use 4ply (this is UK 4ply) - it's too thick, the machine doesn't really like it too much and the fabric comes out like board.

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

Try and get hold of the Mary Weaver instruction book. I taught myself how to use my Pinkie using only this. You might be able to find one on eBay. I live in NZ so if you are on Skype we could set up a time to chat and I could help you get going. Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Ambercat said:


> Try and get hold of the Mary Weaver instruction book. I taught myself how to use my Pinkie using only this. You might be able to find one on eBay. I live in NZ so if you are on Skype we could set up a time to chat and I could help you get going. Send me a PM if you are interested.


Hi Ambercat. 
Funnily enough one of the books that came with the passap was the mary weaver book along with the duo80 manual and the Pinkie manual. There is also a few pattern books. What I am missing is the Deco instruction book.
I am on Skype will send you my details in a pm. I am sure that I will need plenty of help. 
I have just ordered 2 of the feeding eyelets so hopefully will get them next week and be able to tfy this machine out. Thanks for your help. 
julie


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Julie,
The booklet I have is the Deco Instruction Book and has 28 pages. It covers how to fit the selector, the card reader, and insert a punchcard and set the machine for various types of patterning. I could send you my bank details in a PM for you to do a bank transfer, if that is acceptable to you. I do not want anything for the booklet but enough to cover the postage would be appreciated. By the way, I taught myself to use the Duomatic as there are no clubs near me. Mary Weaver's books are very well written and I'm sure you will find yours a great help.
Regards, Sue.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> Hi Julie,
> The booklet I have is the Deco Instruction Book and has 28 pages. It covers how to fit the selector, the card reader, and insert a punchcard and set the machine for various types of patterning. I could send you my bank details in a PM for you to do a bank transfer, if that is acceptable to you. I do not want anything for the booklet but enough to cover the postage would be appreciated. By the way, I taught myself to use the Duomatic as there are no clubs near me. Mary Weaver's books are very well written and I'm sure you will find yours a great help.
> Regards, Sue.


Sue that is exactly what I was after! even though I am not ready to use the Deco yet, I will need the book at some point, won't I?
Please send me your details and how much money to send you, and I will transfer straight away.
I have bought 2 eyelets which should get here early next week so I will be able to try this machine at last!


----------



## pamaird (Oct 18, 2013)

If I remember from one of your prior statements you to have the Mary Weaver book -- she explains everything about the machine. After becoming familiar with the terminology and what does what your first garment will be a ladies sweater. Just read and then knit. It is a wonderful machine and not difficult to work with. Sure it learn everything, well almost everything it will take time but that does not mean that you cannot be knitting along the way. Enjoy. Wish I still had my Pinkie it was a great knitter. Pam


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Pam, I am greatly encouraged by everyone's comments and am now looking forward to using it with more confidence. I am just waiting for the eyelets to arrive and armed with all my reading material,there will be no stopping me!


----------



## needlepoints (Oct 26, 2011)

In order for you to thread the colour changer, you first need to have a bobbin for each separate holder. You should have a few black colour yarn bobbin like things that are about 2 inches in length with a hole through the centre. If you place one into the carriage and using a tool that looks like a large darning needle but with a head on each end, thread the yarn into the head of the needle and then drop it into the centre of the yarn bobbin that is in the carriage(locks) letting the entire needle with the yarn threaded drop down between the two beds. Grab the end that drops down..don't let go. Now there should be tension from the wire that is on the yarn mask. To select a holder on the colour changer, make sure that only one holder comes up to receive the bobbin that is in your carriage(locks) As you move the locks to the right of the needle bed the selected holder should be ready to catch the yarn bobbin as it enters the colour change.To thread for a 4 colours repeat this procedure. 
Hope this helps you get started.

cheers, Needepoints


----------



## Zuzette (Mar 25, 2014)

Seems your machine is missing some parts. The pop out bobbins need to be picked up by the lock. What I see in your picture is only the holders.


----------

